# Homebox XS setup



## pyromaniac (Sep 11, 2008)

This is my third attempt at growing. After 2 failed and entirely half assed attempts i figured id just do it right. I bought a homebox xs and some foxfarm nutes and mylar etc. Got the mylar covering the inside of the homebox and 6 cfls on 12 plants that i germed using the plate method. (2)42watt 2700k, (1)26watt 2700k, (3)26watt 4100k. These were only going to be used for a day or so until i got a hps light ordered. The homebox sits in my closet thats 9.5x3.5x6.5ft.The pics of the plants are from yesterday theyve only been above the soil since sunday. i think theyve stretched under the cfls and its buggin the hell outta me. So what i need to know is what is the best light setup (cfl, MH, or HPS) with heat and cost in mind? And ventilation is also an issue as temps usually go up to 90. So what would be a good temp setup to vent it?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

you done need mylar on a Homebox...
90f with cfl's?
if so no hps/mh unless you get a inline fan of some sort.

How hot is it in the closet alone?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

the best way to vent is a inline fan straight up tho.
and a oscillating fan inside the homebox is great.
BTW i got 2 of the XS and are pretty easy to work with


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 11, 2008)

the mylar actually noticeably increased the brightness in the box. Its 86f in there right now. my room is somewhat airconditioned. so the temp outside is usually the temp in my room. and even hotter in the box. thats why id like to know a good ventalation setup for a homebox xs.


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 11, 2008)

ah didnt see your last post. what setup did you use?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

I use 250w and 400w in mines.

Some A/C? Damn it shouldnt be that hot then.
bes thing to do is get a inline fan for outake
and a duct booster for intake

and if you get a decent inline fan you could have an hps in there.
cooltube is bet bet in the homebox XS tho, as its only 4ft tall so all the height you can have is best


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

inline fans go for as low as 109 for the 4in. that i know of.


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 11, 2008)

thats pretty sweet. i have to keep heat in mind though. i was thinkin a 150 watt hps and 4 26 watt cfls. if i knew how to put pics up on this bitch i would. 109 is kinda outta my range. i have a budget of like 250 for a light and fan.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

manage attachments is how you post pics.

well a 150 yea you can cool that with a 4in inline fan no problem.
a 150w is about $70 not much


----------



## allan88 (Sep 11, 2008)

coool setup


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 11, 2008)

is there a guide for posting pics?


----------



## 420NOW (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm considering buying a homebox XS myself and have a question for your guys that own them... How steardy is the structure and will the Homebox XS hold a 400 Watt light? What do you think are the pro's and con's of the homebox XS.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

yea they'll hold a 400w np
im not using mines now but the 400w is still hanging.


Pros
can take any where
set up n break down no problem
made of reflective panda film
seals out light
holes for vents and elct plugs
comes with straps for fans and carbon filter
flood blanket for easy cleans up
really sturdy

*Cons;
i dont know many but will think
metal pipes are a pain and have to lube
hard to zip sometimes
I hear things about putting off toxins but never exp an effect on plants or anything*


----------



## 420NOW (Sep 12, 2008)

How does it do for holding in the odor? I plan to use a carbon air filter


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 12, 2008)

its good as long as you got a cf


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are some pics. Theyre both from today(1week 2days.) i got a 150watt hps and an 80cfm duct booster on the way from htg supply.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 15, 2008)

good job on the tent i like u did nt want to fuck it up any longer half assing it and bought a tent. I have a vented hood and duct fan going they work ed good and i just tried and experimental intake fan instead of passive intake and the temp jsut dropped 3-5 degress more total 10 degree drop plues i can leave the hpsue opne with no fear of passerbys seeing all the light, christ lol, streetlight in my bathroom and closet before is blacked out.


----------



## Texas Liar (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi gang, noob here, but I've been reading and lurking for a while. I'm going to order a Homebox PDQ, and am researching lights. Someone mentioned plants dying from the plastic in the tent. Shouldn't, the Homebox units are made of PE plastic. Other units are made from PVC plastic, which supposedly breaks down and may be affecting plants. 
I've seen the expensive inline fans they sell, and personally think you're throwing money away. Go to Home Depot (on the 'net) and search for "inline fan". They're made to go in ducting from the furnace/AC to a room, and boost the airflow to that room. They're made to run continuously just like we need, and only run $25 - $35 depending on the size you want. I've got a 6" on my carbon filter. The ones in the online ad says the 6" is 160 cfm, but the one I bought at the store is 250 cfm. Heck, at that price buy a spare if you're afraid it'll break down. No question the $100+ units are better, I just question whether they're necessary.
Food for thought,

Tex


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 16, 2008)

My hps light and 4'' duct booster came in today. The light isnt up yet, i might get some pics up tomorrow but i hooked up the fan and it pushes pretty good for its size. rated at 80cfm. it was $19.99. Its a little loud though, any suggestion on noise reduction?


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 16, 2008)

i own a homedepot 6 in and 8 inch inline fan and it puts out nowhere near the cfm that my growbright 6 inch inline 424 cfm fan does . the home depot fan doesnt do well under the stress of having to pull air thru the carbon filter either.
they do work well for cooling my hood thos.
as for the tent . i have a grow tent and all of the tents sold now have been fixed and no longer produce toxins like the older recalled units.
the frame is very sturdy and holds my 1000 watt HPS no problem and at one time held a 4foot 4 tube T5 fixture. it also has my carbon filter and other goodies hanging witout any problems.
they are also nice because if you move you just pack it up and go.
as for keeping the smell in they work great with a carbon filter.
mine doesnt leak light . the zippers are smooth and i the only issue i have with it is i wish it was bigger. so get the biggest one you have room for you will be glad you did later on


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 17, 2008)

Heres some pics of my new setup with the 150watt hps and duct booster. Looks like just enough light for my grow. but i have a question, is it ok to use an old length of pvc pipe, spray painted black, for an intake tube? And the fan is really too noisy. Any input from yous guys is great!


----------



## Phinxter (Sep 17, 2008)

careful with that ballast up there by your clothes and such that thing runs at about 135f


----------



## pyromaniac (Sep 18, 2008)

no problem. that was just temporary, i got it in a much better spot now. That thing does get damn hot


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 19, 2008)

just got my HB and was wondering,what goes on the bottom opening for the HB?..is that intake flow,i mean i know it is,but whats the best way to maximize intake in a homebox S?...i have a clip 6" fan in there..should that be enough?..and if i leave the intake flow alone (just opended for air)..will i have to worry about bugs crawling in there??


----------



## ThatCandela (Sep 19, 2008)

damn i should look into this. if i made a DIY carbon filter by Zen you think that would be enough? only growin 2


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

intake should go in the lower side and the exhaust out of the top vent.

you would want an exhaust fan and a intake and and a clipon fan for circulation


----------



## paperfetti (Sep 19, 2008)

so whats a good price for a intake fan and where to get?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

for intake a duct booster would do the trick
Homedepot or
Http://www.businesslights.com


----------



## ThatCandela (Sep 19, 2008)

well the exhaust would be an exhaust hooked up to a carbon filter right?

otherwise, where else would i put the carbon filter??


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

the CF would be on the exhaust side yes


----------



## ThatCandela (Sep 19, 2008)

and you think that 1 inline and 1 exhaust would be good enough?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2008)

yes you only need those two.


----------



## deftek (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi guys.

I'm concerned about the height of the homebox s... If i put a rubbermaid thats 12 inches tall, that only leaves like 2 feet of growth until the plant is running into the hps light. Do you only veg for a short time to stunt the growth? How much do u usually yield using the homebox s?

much appreciated.


----------



## protopipe1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a Homebox S with a height of 54" it is a little cramped in there. I have an 12" high top drip hydro set up, 400 watt HPS/MH w/442 inline fan exhausting into my closet attic. My temps range from 70-77 during the day. I make sure I am using short to medium height plants (right now I am in the third week of veg w/2 Lowlife fem White Russians (which avg. 14-18"), and 5 Lowlife fem AK 47s which should be okay! 
I have another tent in my closet that I have a mother Seedism BLZ Bud plant and a rapid rooter tray for seedlings. I am going to take clones after I harvest my autos, an I know the BLZ Bud is not a tall plant, either. That is what I look for when I buy seeds-tall sativas are out! 
I hope this gives you some ideas on your height worries. Good luck on your grow! protopipe1


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 16, 2008)

just got my homebox xl going to use it to seed out some auto ak47/lr2
for next summer but the tent looks good very well construcked and
it fits my 4x4 flood table with room.


----------



## aerogrowerman (Nov 23, 2008)

anyupdates man


----------



## r e e b (Dec 9, 2008)

hey guys I have a question,

I am thinking about getting a XS and would run CFLs in there instead of HID. Do you think just one fan on the exhaust would be enough, or do you think I would still need a fan on the intake?


----------



## 7th1der (Dec 10, 2008)

*mane2008*, *whats your inline fan rated*? I was probably gonna get this one *here* for my cab to exhaust the heat from the cool tube but *is this fan strong enough if I wanted to make the cool tube carbon on one side for cooling and smell*?


----------



## iloveit (Apr 22, 2009)

*What is the size of your pot (L X W X D) & volume in litres?*


----------

